# Eclipse - Methoden verschwinden lassen



## usrr (14. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

man kann in Eclipse Methoden ein- und ausklappen. Man sieht dann nur noch den Methodenkopf und ein Plus am Rand. Ist es auch möglich Methoden komplett zu verstecken?

Ich frage, weil bei mir manchmal Methoden komplett verschwinden und ich nicht weiß, ob es ein Bug ist, oder ich nur versehentlich ein mir unbekanntes Feature aktiviere.


----------



## bygones (15. Mrz 2012)

mir ist nicht bekannt dass man Methoden verschwinden lassen kann. Vor allem gaebe es keinen Sinn das zu tun...


----------



## Gast2 (15. Mrz 2012)

Das was dumeinst nennt sich Code Folding und ist ein FEature des Editors. Da verschwindet nicht wirklich was ...


----------



## usrr (15. Mrz 2012)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> mir ist nicht bekannt dass man Methoden verschwinden lassen kann. Vor allem gaebe es keinen Sinn das zu tun...



Ich denke auch, dass es ein Bug ist. Leider kann ich es bis jetzt nicht rekonstruieren. Die verschwundenen Methoden, konnte ich übrigens über die Hierarchy wieder sichtbar machen.


Sinn würde eine solche Funktion allerdings schon machen. Beim Folding ist immer noch der Methodenkopf zu sehen, kann ja sein, dass man den auch noch weg haben möchte.


----------



## SlaterB (15. Mrz 2012)

vielleicht
Eclipse Community Forums: Java Development Tools (JDT)  viewing single method


----------



## usrr (15. Mrz 2012)

Da es schon öfter passiert ist, auch mit unterschiedlichen Versionen, warte ich bis es nochmal passiert. Vllt. kann ich es dann rekonstruieren.


----------

